# Macro with your digital camera



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

You can easily make your digital camera focus much closer than it was originally designed to by simply placing a small lens (convex) in fron of the lens.If you've got an old enlarger lens,these are excellent as they are corrected to give a flat field.Personally I only use my digital camera for eBay,I much prefer film for serious stuff.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Now there's a suprise!









You old ludite. I hear you got a nice Minolta with a 50mm f1.4 in the last couple'l days?

Get a Praktica (if you can find one) and live a little. 

Good tip Ian, I wish I had a filter thread on my humble digital camera.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mine seem's to work ok with a loupe, see "close up" in the general watch forum.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Took the following with my fairly basic Canon A70 (no macro) and a stereo binocular microscope...just focused with microscope and placed camera on one of the eye pieces.

They've come out quite well, I think:




























Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They have come out very well, superb pictures.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very nice Paul. Did you take them in the shed?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I hope not , we don't want to start a shed forum next.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You wait til he tells you where his shed is Roy, you'll never believe him


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

They are great







who needs exspensive macro setups. Wish I was as clever takes me all my time to get an average shot of the whole watch, let alone a sharp picture of a few small cogs

MIKE..


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Paul, the photos are super,the detail on the Accutron is just great, if you ever get the chance to photo it from the other side please post it, thanks fred.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Very nice Paul. Did you take them in the shed?


Of course I did
















And for Roy --> My Shed

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice shed,


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Fred said:


> Paul, the photos are super,the detail on the Accutron is just great, if you ever get the chance to photo it from the other side please post it, thanks fred.


Thanks, Fred...and that Accutron Spaceview one was taken through the crystal.

Any part of the Accutron back in particular? and I'll do my best...

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Paul, my mix up, i ment the movement next time you take the case back off,


----------

